# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Online business is competitive

## Thabiso

I just did a keyword search on *How to make a website* there are about 9million results for the exact keyword. Competition, competition, competition! Yes, just like in the offline business expect competition! On the first page of the results i encountered a few services that promises an easy set up! But i did not see anyone saying it will take some work. Interesting.

----------


## nkawit

Extremely competitive, many hosters these days are a man and his dog ...

----------


## Jovana

As long as you understand SEO and social media marketing, there is no such thing as competition  :Wink:  However, SEO can take up a lot of time AND money.

----------


## Apps4SouthAfrica

If you want to get into a field that is that competitive, then you´ll want to specialize a little more, such as how to make a wordpress website, or focusing on other search terms with good traffic but less competition like "simple web design".  The idea is to focus on keywords that you can compete for and offer on-topic information that people will find useful.  

Any business, both online and off requires legwork to get the word out and if you can build relationships, all the better.  Competition is a good thing, in that it keeps prices down and product quality up.  If you have a good product and you work at getting the word out, then good things are sure to happen.

----------


## Thabiso

man building backlinks is work, i like it, no work no chow.

----------


## LearnWebDesign

It might be competitive but hope is not lost, I find the google keyword tool to be very handly when identifying keywords, now i know how missleading it can be but let me explain, if you want to promote your  durban guess house and you find there are 5.9 million competitors  online and with the keyword tool you find that the words durban guest house is searched 800 000 times a month,(now most people go yeah! people are searching for this so il use that keyword, which is a common mistake) this means that the ration  of competitors to the amount of clients are far out numbers and you will not be found online! but is you go through the keywords you might find something like "kamberg valley guest house" 8 000 competitors
and there are 30 000 searches done monthly(these stats are examples,but do exist!) and that is how you overcome the rest,hope this helped  :Smile:

----------


## addisonclark12

Nowadays people want to popular their business among the people by using several online techniques so I think there might be competition but its depend on type of business and location of business.

----------


## primeoutsourcing

Competition is inevitable. In any field, there is competition.. So might as well be ready for it when you are planning to go into a new field or something.  :Smile:

----------


## Rod

> I just did a keyword search on *How to make a website* there are about 9million results for the exact keyword. Competition, competition, competition! Yes, just like in the offline business expect competition! On the first page of the results i encountered a few services that promises an easy set up! But i did not see anyone saying it will take some work. Interesting.


Remember that not all 9 million of those results are pure SEO competitors. Why not just take websites who have that exact key phrase in their title tags? Those will be people who have an idea of what SEO is.

Type in Google -> allintitle:how to make a website (About 83,500 results)

So you can see your real competition lies with those websites that have clearly optimised for rankings. I wrote an article about this sort of keyword research.

----------


## Citizen X

> I just did a keyword search on *How to make a website* there are about 9million results for the exact keyword. Competition, competition, competition! Yes, just like in the offline business expect competition! On the first page of the results i encountered a few services that promises an easy set up! But i did not see anyone saying it will take some work. Interesting.


"It's a competitive world, everything counts in large amounts!" Unfortunately, for those of us who don't have tenders or are nor related to Mduli, the only place you'll find success before work is in the english dictionary..nothing X nothing is still nothing.. 0 X 0 = 0.. If you related to mad bob, you set for life, when you wake up, one of those bad days, and you short of cash, you simply decide that you'll take ownership of all the banks in your country....

----------


## stevefridel

According to me now a days many social media site for your online business. You have to develop your business online using some best site. I think there are many way to connect your business in the world and also you can find your competitor on internet.

----------


## laurice101

You are right that in this world, competition is really at high. But if you think positive, there's no impossible to on top. 

Anyway, if you think your keyword has millions of search results, getting on top of google is bit tough. Try also to focus on keywords with low competition as it may also gain sales on your site.

----------


## emersonkelly

There is a lot of competition among the online business. Each and every business owner must be aware of the online marketing strategies, social media marketing and must keep updated with the strategies; all these are necessary to survive in this competitive world!!

----------


## Patma

Good Day, first timer on the site, I'm Patrick

----------


## louis72

Good Day,

Hope you all are doing awesome today.

As I went through the initial thread and then all the comments, one thing became clear as to why I joined the business I have joined (I will get there in a minute).

For a Online Business to be competitive, or plain and simple to profitable. We are all looking for a way to run our business to be as profitable as possible, and that is easier if you can get in front of your competition in the race to new customers.

To take out of the comments by all of you, the following is important for a online business to succeed:

- Rank on the first page of google for your niche.
- Learn SEO and Social Media Marketing, "which can take up a lot of time and money", which don't have to be.
- How to get the right keyword to use to get ranked for in google.
- Building backlinks, which is by the way as easy as pushing a button.
- Learn how to do Keyword research for google.
- Know your target market.
- "The only place you'll find success is in the English dictionary", if you see it like that, I think the only way to success is to take ownership and Massive Action.
- Start your online business on a good platform.

For a online business to succeed, you need to know how to do the following:

- Create Traffic
- Capture Leads
- Convert Sales

You need Traffic to look at your product, you then need to capture the leads (names or email), the ones who do not buy right away, then you need a process to convert the captured leads into Sales. If you can do this you will earn a six figure income in no time.

----------


## emersonkelly

> Good Day,
> 
> Hope you all are doing awesome today.
> 
> As I went through the initial thread and then all the comments, one thing became clear as to why I joined the business I have joined (I will get there in a minute).
> 
> For a Online Business to be competitive, or plain and simple to profitable. We are all looking for a way to run our business to be as profitable as possible, and that is easier if you can get in front of your competition in the race to new customers.
> 
> To take out of the comments by all of you, the following is important for a online business to succeed:
> ...


Getting traffic and get back-links from quality websites are necessary for successful online business !!

----------


## Kill Joy

yes true Thabiso,
But no option to save  hard work. you can tried so you achieve your targets if there are lot of competitive.

----------


## Kill Joy

> Online business is really competitive now a days you will get a great competition for every business and its related keywords. But today a thing happens that because of SEO and SMO many times the obtained results are not so relevant as they should be and because of it many good business could not take place and it is too essential thing.


Hi nidhishukla
I am fully agree with your opinion. that's  true.

----------


## AR4Online

Yes, Online business is competitive. Look around, explore your options before rushing into something. Determine if you want a website or blogsite. Find someone who can provide you with plenty of value. Remember that you will have to put plenty effort into whatever you do. Online Network Marketing is all about cultivating relationships. You get to put You into your business by the ways in which you use each step of the process, subject to creativity and the individual. People can sense when another is genuine, so be yourself, be genuine. Keep in mind that when you set up your site, its purpose is to provide a means by which your prospects may grow to know, like and trust you.

----------


## Rusty Willard

Having a uniqueness in your site is more important in terms of design and approach. The best weapon to defeat the competitors is the Uniqueness. because if your market is big, absolutely you must face the reality of competition. Learn to analyze the business competitors.

----------

